# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling van de week: Ga jij minder naar de huisarts door internet?

## Leontien

> Mensen gaan minder naar de huisarts, omdat ze steeds vaker op internet kijken om zich te informeren over symptomen en aandoeningen.


nu.nl

Merk jij dat je minder naar de huisarts gaat doordat je informatie over symptomen en aandoeningen op het internet zoekt?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Nora

Ik ben al nooit zo huisartsbezoeker geweest. Dus ik heb geantwoord met nee. Wel is het prettig dat als je naar de huisarts gaat, meer informatie hebt. Ik weet dan welke vragen ik kan stellen.

----------

